# my poor baby



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my beautiful devil rat Lucifer has a head tilt.  :cryin:
he wasnt acting himself the day before yesterday, and then yesterday when i checked on the boys his head was tilted. 
the baytril i had was out of date  i had zithromax, ronaxan and synulox. i read all the packets and gave him 1/3rd of a 50mg synulox tablet last night and another 1/3rd this morning. took him to the vets and got some more baytril. 
so now my boy is on 0.2ml of baytril twice a day, 0.4ml of zithromax twice a day, 1/3rd of 50mg synulox twice daily and he also had a oxytet injection. lets hope this kills the infection so i can get my devil rat back. 

i was wondering is the synulox dosage quite high? especially as im giving it twice daily. the other meds are fine, but should i give the synulox once daily or leave it at twice to battle the head tilt ???????????


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

What's his weight now CRL?

The correct dosage for Synulox is 30 mg/kg to 40mg/kg if that helps.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> What's his weight now CRL?
> 
> The correct dosage for Synulox is 30 mg/kg to 40mg/kg if that helps.


350g..........


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

CRL said:


> 350g..........


A third of a 50mg tablet is 0.16 and going by his weight the 20mg/ml is 0.14 and for the 30mg/ml it would be 0.21 so the dosage prescribed is in the middle 

So don't worry all is good


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope he gets better soon


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> A third of a 50mg tablet is 0.16 and going by his weight the 20mg/ml is 0.14 and for the 30mg/ml it would be 0.21 so the dosage prescribed is in the middle
> 
> So don't worry all is good


So is the twice a day alright. Or shouod it be once a day?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

CRL said:


> So is the twice a day alright. Or shouod it be once a day?


Twice a day


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor little love. What causes this condition?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Poor little love. What causes this condition?


Unfortunately it is part and parcel of owning rats, especially rescues. The causes can be just down to bad genetics 
We can do our best by locating good breeders that breed from long lived healthy lines, but even then our rats can be struck down with res problems or infections of one thing or another 

ETA: the head tilt that CRL describes can be caused by inner ear infections or some other more serious issues.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lucifer is a good boy and eats up all his meds with no fuss.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CRL said:


> Lucifer is a good boy and eats up all his meds with no fuss.


He's LOVELY! Looks quite an elderly gentleman - and his nose seems blunt. Is that because of the angle of his head with his neck problem? I hope his medication eases it - it must be uncomfortable for him.

On a different note - do you ever watch that animal hoarders programme? A lot of it it tragic, as you can imagine.

But anyway, there was one guy who had started off with three fancy rats - not neutered - gave them the run of the house; two years later there were literally _thousands_. - He bought sacks of grain and poured them onto the living room floor and it was like the pied piper - rats came streaming out of everywhere - walls, ceiling, floorboards. I have to admit that it was amazing - and they were all friendly and as fat as butter! The house was dropping to bits because they'd chewed through beams and struts and allsorts of important bits. I don't think he had electricity any more - fortunately it was one of these ranchie places in the middle of nowhere so he didn't have neighbours banging on his door every two minutes, but his family wanted rid of them (I think) and I think he realised that he couldn't go on the way he was. He estimated he had about 2,000, but I think they caught something in the region of 10,000 and there were still more popping up.

He hadn't wanted the hoarders team there, because he didn't want the rats euthanised, but he was promised that they would all be rehomed (and if you believe that . . .). He kept his favourite, General Whitehead, and a few others. They were then neutered. The rest went - it was very sad in a way - I would have loved a house carpeted with rats, personally.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

lostbear said:


> He's LOVELY! Looks quite an elderly gentleman - and his nose seems blunt. Is that because of the angle of his head with his neck problem? I hope his medication eases it - it must be uncomfortable for him.
> 
> On a different note - do you ever watch that animal hoarders programme? A lot of it it tragic, as you can imagine.
> 
> ...


I heard about the program but havent watched it.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw it there were a few in very bad health and some had awful fight wounds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Glad he is taking his meds ok .Hoping your poor boy is feeling better soon.


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

He's a good little buddy taking his meds. Hope they are helping xx


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Fluffydd said:


> He's a good little buddy taking his meds. Hope they are helping xx


they seem to be helping. he isnt leaning as much as he was and is now climbing the cage. when i go to bed he is on the floor, when i wake up he is in one of the hammocks. he has a slight tilt still but its not affecting him, so will carry on with the meds for 4 more days and hope it goes altogether.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How long as he been on his meds?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

sunday night he started on synulox. monday morning he started on synulox, baytril and zithromax, with an oxytet injection


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe if by the Sunday he's no better I'd he inclined to keep him on them another 3-4 days. Fingers crossed he's 100% by Sunday.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

What's the point in 4 different types of antibiotics?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

spoiled_rat said:


> What's the point in 4 different types of antibiotics?


because i want the infection gone. also given on vets advice.


----------

